# Tee Square It



## COEDS

I received my Tee Square It alignment tool and immediately put it to work. I wasn't expecting it to arrive for another 4 or 5 days ( Thanks Lou), I'm sure glad it did . I had to do a left chest design order of 90 shirts. This tool sure helped out alot. I used my old method and then checked it. I was close, but just a bit off. I think this is the most useful gadget, I have purchased in quite a while. I just wanted to share my good fortune with you all and to THANK the master ( Badalou ) for inventing it. Good luck and best wishes. ...... JB


----------



## Greg Hamrick

Dang...all this time I thought I was the most useful gadget.


.


----------



## trulytrayce

where can I get one?????




COEDS said:


> I received my Tee Square It alignment tool and immediately put it to work. I wasn't expecting it to arrive for another 4 or 5 days ( Thanks Lou), I'm sure glad it did . I had to do a left chest design order of 90 shirts. This tool sure helped out alot. I used my old method and then checked it. I was close, but just a bit off. I think this is the most useful gadget, I have purchased in quite a while. I just wanted to share my good fortune with you all and to THANK the master ( Badalou ) for inventing it. Good luck and best wishes. ...... JB


----------



## hammered

http://www.teesquareit.com/


----------



## trulytrayce

Thanks Dave! So Lou invented this??



hammered said:


> http://www.teesquareit.com/


----------



## hammered

trulytrayce said:


> Thanks Dave! So Lou invented this??


Not sure. He may be just a sales point. But after reading some of Lou's posts, he very well could be.


----------



## COEDS

HI again, Lou is the designer and manufacturer on this great device. It makes alignment very easy and increases productivity. Good luck all. .... JB


----------



## Jennilyn012

omg!!!! I just ordered one of these gadgets earlier today!!! I can't wait to get mine. I haven't started yet, just another dream in the making, but one of my worries was having proper aligning. Just went in Michael's yesterday to look for something, (of course I came out empty handed) Hats off to Lou!!


----------



## EssexWhat!

*Tee Square It...*

I love to give credit where credit is due...

So, I purchased one of Lou's "Tee Square Its" last week. I bought it on Wednesday the 28th, and it was at my door Saturday the 31st. I didn't expect it until the following week. Great job Lou...I really appreciate the quick turn-around.

It was very easy to put together, and I gave it a shot on a few sample shirts and it worked great!

Thanks again Lou...


----------



## T-BOT

Greg Hamrick said:


> Dang...all this time I thought I was the most useful gadget.


 
   ...thats funny.



Is this neat thing sold/distributed in Canada ? ...does it help after a few Moose Heads ? 




: 





:


----------



## badalou

Lucy Darling.. I will ship it where ever you are.. yes I designed, cut, printed, weeded, drilled and packaged and shipped Thanks for the nice words guys. and as for shipping I use only priortiy mailing. And I did ship one to Canada.. BC..


> few Moose Heads ?


If that is a beer then I think I will need to find out.. I think my shirts were coming out crooked before using my tool because I did not drink while using it.


----------



## timandmikki

*tee square it*

I just purchased the teesquareit from Lou. The product arrived very quickly and I used it right away. It was very easy to use and helped my quickly center my transfer. Just want to say thanks to Lou for all your help, and I recommend anyone having trouble getting their transfers lined up, get a teesquareit!


----------



## badalou

Wow.. am I happy.. serch "tee shirt alignment tool" on google and yahoo and I am number one.. Lou "Thanks tim for nice words."


----------



## TahoeTomahawk

We just made an order for one of these great gadgets!
We don't do any transfers, but it should help us align the shirt onto the platen before hooping when doing DTG printing.

Thanks!!


----------



## badalou

Thanks for the order. Let me know how it works. Send pictures.


----------



## COEDS

Congrats to Lou and the tee square it .I just done a google search on alignment tools and they are #1. Hey Lou don't forget now that you're are on top. Good luck. .... JB


----------



## prometheus

Lou, when are you going public with a stock offering?


----------



## TahoeTomahawk

Lou,
I think you should go on The American Inventory TV Show. You'd probably make it to the finals and have to square off against the My Therapy Buddy.


----------



## imeccentric

*Re: tee square it*

I have to say that I am very happy with this tool. I compared it to a $500 placement tool for embroidery and think I'll be using mostly this square. Even my wife can figure this thing out Market to embroiderers, they will love it.

Jim
Embellishments in Thread


----------



## badalou

*Re: tee square it*



imeccentric said:


> I have to say that I am very happy with this tool. I compared it to a $500 placement tool for embroidery and think I'll be using mostly this square. Even my wife can figure this thing out Market to embroiderers, they will love it.
> 
> Jim
> Embellishments in Thread


Thanks for nice testimonials. What does that tool look like. Is there an embroidery forum? Lou


----------



## dodank

*my tee square it*

hello forum

i usally don't do this, you know buy a product and write a review. well i had been looking for a tool for t shirt alignment for a while. was actually saving for a perfect transfer tool. then i saw the *T*EESQUAREIT still looking around after discovering it.
didn't think much of it because it was so AFFORDABLE. i ordered the doggone thing anyway mainly out of curiousity. got it yesterday. and guess what. *I LOVE* *IT.* my husband asked me why did i wait so long, this tool was a godsend.
he doesn't comment on nothing to fast. *BADALOU, THANKS*.* FIRST FOR MAKING A REAL QUALITY TOOL, and secondly, IT'S AFFORDALE. *

THANKS A LOT DODANK

PS. INVENT SOMETHING ELSE, PLEASE.


----------



## COEDS

*Re: my tee square it*

I have 2 of them in the shop (one for each press). I couldn't believe the time it saved me. i was able to almost double my production. I have a hard time with alignment. The teesquareit is the best. I have been telling people for months about this tool. I encourage people to try it, they won't be sorry. My wife calls me a gadge it guy, but she had to have one to use too. She and I both use this tool everyday. The only thing that would make this tool better is if I had thought of it.LOL. It 's reasonabley priced and does the Job. Thanks Lou..... Your my hero. ..... JB


----------



## COEDS

If you offer stock put me down for some. This tool is HOT Lou. I think this tool is the GREATEST alignment tool on the market. I tell everyone about it. Good luck and thanks for sharing your knowledge and Genious with the rest of us schleps. .... JB


----------



## treadhead

Lou must be getting embarrassed with all this talk about his tool. 

Also, Lou, it is not advisable to use your tool while drinking Mooseheads.....that can be very dangerous....


----------



## badalou

treadhead said:


> Lou must be getting embarrassed with all this talk about his tool.
> 
> Also, Lou, it is not advisable to use your tool while drinking Mooseheads.....that can be very dangerous....


Not in the least. I am now international.. units going to , England, Israel and today Australia, Spain, Singapore.
Actually before I designed this drinking moosehead was how I got my transfers straight.. LOL


----------



## dodank

badalou said:


> Not in the least. I am now international.. units going to , England, Israel and today Australia, Spain, Singapore.
> Actually before I designed this drinking moosehead was how I got my transfers straight.. LOL


hey lou
don't forget about us u know the little guys when u make it big time. lol
you do have a excellent product. i'm a very picky about products. u made me out of a believer. GOOD LUCK AND KEEP IT MOVING!


----------



## clicksigns

badalou said:


> Not in the least. I am now international.. units going to , England, Israel and today Australia, Spain, Singapore.
> Actually before I designed this drinking moosehead was how I got my transfers straight.. LOL


Hi Lou,

Can you ship to Canada, Guelph Ontario?

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## badalou

Yes, but i need address to check shipping rates.. canada.. that's above USA , Right?


----------



## snarley

Hi Lou

I just ordered one for my self for Father's Day, beats the hell out of a tie.

Bill M


----------



## jacsma

COEDS said:


> I had to do a left chest design order of 90 shirts. This tool sure helped out alot. I used my old method and then checked it. I was close, but just a bit off. ... JB


How does it help with the left chest design alignment? That's really the only thing I have real concerns about. Is there a spot on the tool that shows where the left chest design goes?


----------



## badalou

Because the tool is movable you place it to the right of the collar and bring the width bar down to where you want the transfer placed and you form an angle exactly where you want the design to go. Here are some pics of me placing a logo on a shirt for staples.


----------



## dodank

badalou said:


> Because the tool is movable you place it to the right of the collar and bring the width bar down to where you want the transfer placed and you form an angle exactly where you want the design to go. Here are some pics of me placing a logo on a shirt for staples.


ha ha
i knew u would show. thanks badalou. but what r the measurement, i can't see the guide numbers on your pics. u r tha greatest


----------



## badalou

dodank said:


> ha ha
> i knew u would show. thanks badalou. but what r the measurement, i can't see the guide numbers on your pics. u r tha greatest


I placed the center bar even with the right side of the collar and came down 7 inches. From that angle I placed the transfer. Now I know where everyone of my transfers will go. I can also make sure my transfer is straight. As you can see in this case it is the word staples and this is easy to screw up. you could by eyeballing it cause the word type transfers to be at a slight angle if you do not use something to level it. If I was not going to get a root canal done today I would make a video on this. fathers day I had emergency dental and he could not finish it so i am going to specialist today. That's why I am up at 4 in the morning.. UGH!!!!!


----------



## dodank

badalou said:


> I placed the center bar even with the right side of the collar and came down 7 inches. From that angle I placed the transfer. Now I know where everyone of my transfers will go. I can also make sure my transfer is straight. As you can see in this case it is the word staples and this is easy to screw up. you could by eyeballing it cause the word type transfers to be at a slight angle if you do not use something to level it. If I was not going to get a root canal done today I would make a video on this. fathers day I had emergency dental and he could not finish it so i am going to specialist today. That's why I am up at 4 in the morning.. UGH!!!!!


okay and thanks for your quick response. sorry bout your father's day!
just take care of yourself today.
good luck


----------



## KenS

I thought I would help support Lou's Moose Head habit....... 

just ordered one myself. The Teesquareit that is.


----------



## jazzluvr

Just got my Tee Square It! yesterday! Thanks Lou this thing is fabulous!


----------



## clicksigns

Just ordered one today and can't wait to arrive. 

Alex


----------



## jacsma

I ordered one today too. Lou might be able to retire after this week. 
Well, er ... at least pay for the root canal.


----------



## Buechee

I'll have to get one of those.


----------



## AustinJeff

I just got mine in the mail today. Excellent product (and excellent price.)


----------



## jacsma

So, the 7 inches down for the left chest graphic - that's good for all sizes? Same for small and 2XL ? what about for kid's tees? if I don't have a kid here to test it out on, what's a good way to know that I'm getting it in the right spot?


----------



## freebird1963

so which one is everyone getting ? the 18x18 or 24x18 ?
I have a HIX 15x15 swingman. Is the press the size determiner ?

Thanks
Mark


----------



## jimhack3

Lou, I just purchased one also. Thanks man. Can't wait to get It, and use It!!

All the Best,
Jim


----------



## jimhack3

badalou said:


> Wow.. am I happy.. serch "tee shirt alignment tool" on google and yahoo and I am number one.. Lou "Thanks tim for nice words."


Hey Lou,

I just placed an order for the "T-square-it", and I was wondering...I'm using a Hix 16 X 20 press, will the 18 X 18 be large enough for that size press, or should I have gotten the 24 X 18?

All the Best,
Jim


----------



## COEDS

I bought the small one for my 15x15 press and the larger one for my 16x20. As you all know,I swear by this GREAT product. Good luck..... JB


----------



## KenS

Got mine in the other day and used it today. Great product Lou... by the way did you proof your instruction sheet before printing it? 

Like line 6 maybe? Lol


----------



## Chani

You'll be seeing an order from us soon, Lou!


----------



## jimhack3

KenS said:


> Got mine in the other day and used it today. Great product Lou... by the way did you proof your instruction sheet before printing it?
> 
> Like line 6 maybe? Lol


 
I saw It too! I think that Lou meant shi"F"t. LOL! Got mine to and I will start using It when my transfers get in. Can't wait!!


----------



## badalou

KenS said:


> Got mine in the other day and used it today. Great product Lou... by the way did you proof your instruction sheet before printing it?
> 
> Like line 6 maybe? Lol


Sure tell the world I can't spell...My wife gets so mad at me because I don't let her proof read my work.. she has 2 degrees and I was paid to leave high school.. I fixed it, I fixed it.. Now everyone will want to know what the word was.. "
6. Move shirt collar off the pad so that collar ridge does not interfere with pressing. Move carefully so transfer does not shift.​Anyone want to know what the word was... Guess







​


----------



## COEDS

Who cares if you can spell,you sure did invent a great alignment tool....... JB


----------



## badalou

Butt I knowed if I dident anneder person wood had gone and done it.. Jud a madder of time.LOL


----------



## binki

skrew skool. only ijiots stay in skrewl.


----------



## KenS

I have made much, much worse mistakes myself. The ones that get me are the freudian slips. Those get quite embarassing with them being face to face.


----------



## KenS

For those of you that havent tried Lou's t-square, you are missing out. I did 50 t's in no time and they all have exactly the same placement. Have another 50 that will be in today to finish the order. I know now, with this, I can finish quickly and accurately.

Again..... great job Lou!


----------



## zbaker319

I just ordered one last night after seeing the video and reading all the good praise that it’s been given. I can’t wait to get it!

I’m new to the forum and started making tee’s about 5 months ago. I just found this forum 2 days ago and I must say there is A LOT of great information on here. Hopefully I’ll be able to contribute soon with things that I’ve learned.


----------



## freebird1963

well I got mine today and I am pretty disppointed. 
Mine does not slide easy in the middle ot the 18" bar. It gets really stuck around the 10 mark all the way to the back plate. I have to forcefully slide it holding it down with one hand and forcing the slide bar with the other. Then it pops off the platen and moves around. 
And some of the yellow vinyl is bubbled and coming off.
Instructions say the screw is countersunk but the head sticks out on mine so while trying to slide it it digs into the platen.

Mark


----------



## lorena

I hope to place an order too.


It does not look like there is any other product out there that will do the job... (afordable at least)


LORENA


----------



## gmille39

COEDS said:


> I received my Tee Square It alignment tool and immediately put it to work. I wasn't expecting it to arrive for another 4 or 5 days ( Thanks Lou), I'm sure glad it did . I had to do a left chest design order of 90 shirts. This tool sure helped out alot. I used my old method and then checked it. I was close, but just a bit off. I think this is the most useful gadget, I have purchased in quite a while. I just wanted to share my good fortune with you all and to THANK the master ( Badalou ) for inventing it. Good luck and best wishes. ...... JB


Can something that costs almost a hundred dollars still be called a gadget? I want to get one but we are remodeling the kitchen and so it's not in the budget. My birthday is next month so maybe I will get one then.


----------



## badalou

freebird1963 said:


> well I got mine today and I am pretty disppointed.
> Mine does not slide easy in the middle ot the 18" bar. It gets really stuck around the 10 mark all the way to the back plate. I have to forcefully slide it holding it down with one hand and forcing the slide bar with the other. Then it pops off the platen and moves around.
> And some of the yellow vinyl is bubbled and coming off.
> Instructions say the screw is countersunk but the head sticks out on mine so while trying to slide it it digs into the platen.
> 
> Mark


mark I just sent you a email about your unit. I do not want unhappy customers. i will do what I have to do to correct any unit that is faulty. These are made by hand and I had to step up production.. The first thing I want any of you to do before you make comments on the forum is do what I do when I have a problem and that is contact the the company. In this case that would be me. Then if your not happy with my service feel free to share. But give me a chance to correct the problem first. Is that not fair? Lou


----------



## badalou

gmille39 said:


> Can something that costs almost a hundred dollars still be called a gadget? I want to get one but we are remodeling the kitchen and so it's not in the budget. My birthday is next month so maybe I will get one then.


 I think your confussed with my unit and the other brand. My unit is way below $100. In fact it is below $40. with shipping.. Lou


----------



## theflowerboxx

Well you guys "talked me into it", lol. Been wanting one for quite some time and noticed Lou is discontinuing the 18" unless that is a marketing ploy, which if it is Lou it worked.  

Anyways looking forward to recieving it as I have got alot of shirts coming up soon to do, so Lou get off the boards and get my tee square it made....lol J/K


----------



## badalou

theflowerboxx said:


> Well you guys "talked me into it", lol. Been wanting one for quite some time and noticed Lou is discontinuing the 18" unless that is a marketing ploy, which if it is Lou it worked.
> 
> Anyways looking forward to recieving it as I have got alot of shirts coming up soon to do, so Lou get off the boards and get my tee square it made....lol J/K


It is getting to the point that my wife is sliding my food under the door. I actually am working on units right now. But I had to check in to let you all know that I am alive and well. There are so many unanswered questions I feel I am neglecting a lot of the new guys.. But I will get caught up someday.. Lou


----------



## COEDS

I think you will like it. I like the smaller one myself. I have both sizes,but the smaller is easier for me to use.My wife tells me it's all in my head.I tell her that's what she know's there is nothing in my head..... JB


----------



## badalou

theflowerboxx said:


> Well you guys "talked me into it", lol. Been wanting one for quite some time and noticed Lou is discontinuing the 18" unless that is a marketing ploy, which if it is Lou it worked.
> 
> Anyways looking forward to receiving it as I have got alot of shirts coming up soon to do, so Lou get off the boards and get my tee square it made....lol J/K


Not a marketing ploy. it is a production ploy. making both size units was costing me a lot of time. I looked at my sales and decided the larger one was selling better. It offers the same thing as the smaller one in length but with a 24 you can place it on each side of a tee where the 18 inch width fell short. back to weeding..


----------



## Solmu

badalou said:


> The first thing I want any of you to do before you make comments on the forum is do what I do when I have a problem and that is contact the the company.




Not everyone shares your philosophy of second chances 

If a company has quality control issues (yours or anyone else's) I want to know about it. If company A will send me something damaged and "make it right in the end" and company B will just not make any mistakes in the first place, no-one is doing me any favours by not telling me about company A's mistakes.

Not everyone responds to companies making mistakes in the same way, and you can't control people's reactions.




badalou said:


> In this case that would be me. Then if your not happy with my service feel free to share. But give me a chance to correct the problem first. Is that not fair? Lou


That is fair. It's also fair that people share the bad along with the good if they feel so inclined. Just so long as everyone's being honest (positive and negative).


----------



## badalou

Solmu said:


> Not everyone shares your philosophy of second chances
> 
> If a company has quality control issues (yours or anyone else's) I want to know about it. If company A will send me something damaged and "make it right in the end" and company B will just not make any mistakes in the first place, no-one is doing me any favours by not telling me about company A's mistakes.
> 
> Not everyone responds to companies making mistakes in the same way, and you can't control people's reactions.
> 
> 
> 
> That is fair. It's also fair that people share the bad along with the good if they feel so inclined. Just so long as everyone's being honest (positive and negative).


So if you give a client an order and the customer finds fault with it in any way shape or form and takes out an ad in the local paper and says your company makes bad products. You would accept that. or would you not have thought it would have been reasonable for the person to contact you first so you can correct which was basicaly a small problem but now the damage has been done. And could in fact cause you serious finacial loss even though the problem was small and easily correctable. And I regard the forum of 14,000 members to be my local paper. As most of my clients come from the forum. I have a reputation and I feel that I need to protect that and doing so means taking care of my customers complaints. On this Lewis my friend we disagree.. He may have had a problem but I was not contacted. had I been I would immediatly sent him a unit that met his approval, and I will. To me that is good business.


----------



## leisure

Lou,
Just ordered mine I'm very excited about getting it.
Thanks in advance


----------



## COEDS

I agree with you Lou.I would appreciate the chance to correct the problem.I agree your reputation of being honest and forthright could be damaged if people hear there is a problem and don't hear you are going to correct it. I know things happen and mistakes are made.If you are willing to fix the problem that should also be known.That's why I hate the Newspaper the wrong info is printed on the front page and the correction is printed on the lat page. Thanks for being a good vendor and making your customers satisfaction JOB ONE. ..... JB


----------



## Solmu

badalou said:


> So if you give a client an order and the customer finds fault with it in any way shape or form and takes out an ad in the local paper and says your company makes bad products. You would accept that.


In that example, I'd contact a lawyer and see if there was anything I could do about it. An ad in the paper is *completely* different (and the poster didn't say you make bad products, he said he got a single bad product). It has nothing to do with the size of the audience, it's about right of reply. If someone says something negative about a product (and again, bearing in mind this isn't just about you, it's about *all *products) you have the chance to reply. It's a *dialogue*. Which means everyone is reading not just the negative comments (dwarfed by overwhelmingly positive comments anyway), but seeing how you react to them.

You have equal chance to be right, and equal chance to be wrong. The problem and the solution get equal time, unlike a newspaper.



badalou said:


> or would you not have thought it would have been reasonable for the person to contact you first so you can correct which was basicaly a small problem but now the damage has been done.


If it's a small problem, the damage is also small (at best). Damage is commensurate with the size of the problem.

I would _hope_ to be contacted first for the sake of damage control, but that doesn't mean I inherently _deserve_ to be contacted first.



badalou said:


> As most of my clients come from the forum.


The forum is not a sales channel. If you're able to use it for one, good for you - but that doesn't mean that people shouldn't post because it doesn't suit your hip pocket.



badalou said:


> I have a reputation and I feel that I need to protect that and doing so means taking care of my customers complaints.


Exactly. Which you'll no doubt do. And hopefully the message customers will take away is "mistakes occasionally happen, but if they do I'll be taken care of". But people think better of companies with nothing to hide.

Reputations are built on how you respond to problems, not just making sure that no-one ever hears about them.



badalou said:


> On this Lewis my friend we disagree.


Indeed.



badalou said:


> He may have had a problem but I was not contacted. had I been I would immediatly sent him a unit that met his approval, and I will. To me that is good business.


Yes, it is. Even better business is not sending out defective units in the first place. And if someone posts negative press responding with something like 'I'm sorry, I will make sure you are completely satisfied!' and not 'You shouldn't have posted that about me!'

I'm not trying to attack you, what I am trying to say is simply that there's nothing wrong with posting about negative experiences with a company or product if you had negative experiences with a company or a product, and that company or product doesn't automatically deserve a second chance, because they shouldn't have screwed up in the first place. 

(and yes, if you have further contact with the company you owe it to them and others to followup with that information too)

The key is *honesty* and that can be negative, too.


----------



## badalou

> I'm not trying to attack you


I know that. I have to much respect for you to believe you would. I don't disagree on some of what you say.


> they shouldn't have screwed up in the first place


That's true.. And I beat myself up when this happens.. How did this slip past me? It did.. and will it happen again? sure it will but maybe not the same way. will it be intenional? no.. will I correct it, yes.. You should see the plastic I have from my screw ups.. where will it go.. I think I can get 27 cents a pound for scrap.. I would rather it go there then a customer.. If I sell enough I can buy a starbucks coffee.. END>>


----------



## Solmu

badalou said:


> And I beat myself up when this happens..


Unfortunately I'm sure almost all of us have been there (I have).

Anyway, I'm sure this will end well, so I'll shut up now


----------



## badalou

Solmu said:


> Unfortunately I'm sure almost all of us have been there (I have).
> 
> Anyway, I'm sure this will end well, so I'll shut up now


The great part of the forum is you can express an opinion. And I know you do and so do I a lot.


----------



## gmille39

badalou said:


> I think your confussed with my unit and the other brand. My unit is way below $100. In fact it is below $40. with shipping.. Lou


Sorry about that. I've been away awhile so I wasn't aware you started making them. 

Yes, I was referring to the other thing from that other company which is around $99. Do I go onto your site to buy one?


----------



## gmille39

T-BOT said:


> ...thats funny.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this neat thing sold/distributed in Canada ? ...does it help after a few Moose Heads ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


What you do with the Moose is none of our business. LOL!


----------



## gmille39

*Re: tee square it*



imeccentric said:


> I have to say that I am very happy with this tool. I compared it to a $500 placement tool for embroidery and think I'll be using mostly this square. Even my wife can figure this thing out Market to embroiderers, they will love it.
> 
> Jim
> Embellishments in Thread


Wow, you're going to have the Women's organization on you for that one. "Even my wife can figure this thing out"

HILLARY!!!

Wait...she is a woman, isn't she?


----------



## gmille39

*Re: my tee square it*



dodank said:


> hello forum
> 
> i usally don't do this, you know buy a product and write a review. well i had been looking for a tool for t shirt alignment for a while. was actually saving for a perfect transfer tool. then i saw the *T*EESQUAREIT still looking around after discovering it.
> didn't think much of it because it was so AFFORDABLE. i ordered the doggone thing anyway mainly out of curiousity. got it yesterday. and guess what. *I LOVE* *IT.* my husband asked me why did i wait so long, this tool was a godsend.
> he doesn't comment on nothing to fast. *BADALOU, THANKS*.* FIRST FOR MAKING A REAL QUALITY TOOL, and secondly, IT'S AFFORDALE. *
> 
> THANKS A LOT DODANK
> 
> PS. INVENT SOMETHING ELSE, PLEASE.


Wow, Lou, people are really lovin your tool.


----------



## gmille39

treadhead said:


> Lou must be getting embarrassed with all this talk about his tool.
> 
> Also, Lou, it is not advisable to use your tool while drinking Mooseheads.....that can be very dangerous....


Actually, he's making notes on all the positive feedback and there will be a price increase soon. I'm ordering mine now before that happens.


----------



## gmille39

badalou said:


> Yes, but i need address to check shipping rates.. canada.. that's above USA , Right?


Haven't we purchased Canada yet? That way, we wouldn't have to import the Mooseheads.


----------



## gmille39

jacsma said:


> I ordered one today too. Lou might be able to retire after this week.
> Well, er ... at least pay for the root canal.


I believe this is Lou's retirement.


----------



## gmille39

badalou said:


> Sure tell the world I can't spell...My wife gets so mad at me because I don't let her proof read my work.. she has 2 degrees and I was paid to leave high school.. I fixed it, I fixed it.. Now everyone will want to know what the word was.. "
> 
> 6. Move shirt collar off the pad so that collar ridge does not interfere with pressing. Move carefully so transfer does not shift.
> 
> Anyone want to know what the word was... Guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


 
My wife has two degrees also. HOT and COLD!


----------



## gmille39

binki said:


> skrew skool. only ijiots stay in skrewl.


 
Must have a lot of hukt on foniks grajuats.


----------



## gmille39

badalou said:


> So if you give a client an order and the customer finds fault with it in any way shape or form and takes out an ad in the local paper and says your company makes bad products. You would accept that. or would you not have thought it would have been reasonable for the person to contact you first so you can correct which was basicaly a small problem but now the damage has been done. And could in fact cause you serious finacial loss even though the problem was small and easily correctable. And I regard the forum of 14,000 members to be my local paper. As most of my clients come from the forum. I have a reputation and I feel that I need to protect that and doing so means taking care of my customers complaints. On this Lewis my friend we disagree.. He may have had a problem but I was not contacted. had I been I would immediatly sent him a unit that met his approval, and I will. To me that is good business.


I have to go with Lou and his Tool. Having an Ebay store, we rely on our 100% positive feedback rating from our customers. We've had a couple people that had a small, easily fixable problem on an order, but chose to submit negative feedback without giving us the opportunity to resolve the problem first. As a business owner, I feel I should be contacted first and given my "day in court" so to speak, before negative comments are broadcast to the world.


----------



## COEDS

I agree Dirk,Once mud is thrown,it's almost impossible to get the stain out 100%. ...... JB


----------



## dodank

COEDS said:


> I agree Dirk,Once mud is thrown,it's almost impossible to get the stain out 100%. ...... JB


 

but u know what "one monkey don't stop no show" nobody's perfect i think it's a excellent product . it saves u time, money, and effort. i think when a person pass judgement on things. they really pass judgement on themselves. if u buy something at walmart and don't like it . u don't call everybody else and tell them about it. a normal person would call Walmart First and try to resolve the matter. 
some people are just critical of everything. but if u are a true business minded indivisual with morals and discipline. u take the proper protocols and don't go blowing out negativity. u have to put your self on the recieving end and balance your actions. lou, u keep it moving, because u do have an excellent product. everything has room for improvements. but for what u r selling this product for it could have been made out of kraft paper. but if it served the purpose for what it was designed for use it. pass u improvemnt suggestions to the inventor. and yes there are stain removers, like the majority of the customers who purchased this tool.

good luck lou and don't get discourage. i hope i can speak for most of the customers who has purchased your product. had u not invented this affordable product we would still be eyeballing with inaccuracies screwing customers apparel up and wishing it was something affordable invented to help us.


----------



## gmille39

Lou, I just placed an order about an hour ago for the large one. I just checked at home and it's not there yet. What the hecks taking so long? Get cutt'n on that plastic.


----------



## T-BOT

gmille39 said:


> Haven't we purchased Canada yet? That way, we wouldn't have to import the Mooseheads.


...I think until you peeps get out of debt you won't be buying much MooseHead... 

on the other hand, if the Canadian Dollar keeps on rising, Lou's tool will be a bargin at that US$ price.  



:


----------



## gmille39

T-BOT said:


> ...I think until you peeps get out of debt you won't be buying much MooseHead...
> 
> on the other hand, if the Canadian Dollar keeps on rising, Lou's tool will be a bargin at that US$ price.
> 
> 
> 
> :


A country this size will never be debt free. How can it. Like any budget, you're going to have surplus and shortfalls. Of course things would be better if all the countries that owe us money would pay it back but what are you gonna do.


----------



## badalou

gmille39 said:


> Lou, I just placed an order about an hour ago for the large one. I just checked at home and it's not there yet. What the hecks taking so long? Get cutt'n on that plastic.


I woke up this morning and looked at my mail.. I was going to go to the movies today because my wife wants to get me out of the house and out of my room... I told her it does not look possable.. then she threatened me.. I am going to the movies.. Then when I get back I figure there are still 12 hours left on the clock..


----------



## COEDS

Lou, you need to listen to her.If you don't she will not talk to you and give you the silent treatment.On second thought who cares what she says.You need to let her know who's boss ( just in case she think you are ). I hope the movie was good. I decided to take 1 day off a week,i just don't know what week.I think I've rambled enough. Good luck and ejoy your retirement ? LOL ...... JB


----------



## badalou

COEDS said:


> Lou, you need to listen to her.If you don't she will not talk to you and give you the silent treatment.On second thought who cares what she says.You need to let her know who's boss ( just in case she think you are ). I hope the movie was good. I decided to take 1 day off a week,i just don't know what week.I think I've rambled enough. Good luck and ejoy your retirement ? LOL ...... JB


Bruce Willis rocks.. !!! Die Hard .. It is nice to know the old guy still has it.. Loved the movie...


----------



## gmille39

badalou said:


> Bruce Willis rocks.. !!! Die Hard .. It is nice to know the old guy still has it.. Loved the movie...


I'm going to see Die Hard tonight. Looks like a lot of action.


----------



## COEDS

That's sounds like just what "ole Lou" needs a lot of action.....LOL ..... JB


----------



## freebird1963

Lou 
I sent you a pm back.
I wasn't even thinking about it when I posted. It was not meant to bad mouth it and most definatley not you. There were so many replies on how great it was and I have watched your videos. In fact the one reason I ordered it from you was your reputation on this board and the help you've offered to me in other posts and to others on the forum.
I had just gotten a Alp printer off ebay and it works except it won't feed the paper. Arrgh.
So I was more like man this is just my luck. So many people are enjoying it and my luck is I get the one that doesn't. I wasn't even worrying about it.
Why my I didn't pm or email you first I don't know. Guess I wasn't really worring about it and just the way that day went.
I do apologize for not coming to you first .

Mark



badalou said:


> mark I just sent you a email about your unit. I do not want unhappy customers. i will do what I have to do to correct any unit that is faulty. These are made by hand and I had to step up production.. The first thing I want any of you to do before you make comments on the forum is do what I do when I have a problem and that is contact the the company. In this case that would be me. Then if your not happy with my service feel free to share. But give me a chance to correct the problem first. Is that not fair? Lou


----------



## leisure

Mark we all have those days and it takes a bigger man to say I'm sorry, not for the faulty tee but that someone may have mistaken your intent.That says alot about the man behind freebird1963 in my book.Have a great weekend 


freebird1963 said:


> Lou
> I sent you a pm back.
> I wasn't even thinking about it when I posted. It was not meant to bad mouth it and most definatley not you. There were so many replies on how great it was and I have watched your videos. In fact the one reason I ordered it from you was your reputation on this board and the help you've offered to me in other posts and to others on the forum.
> I had just gotten a Alp printer off ebay and it works except it won't feed the paper. Arrgh.
> So I was more like man this is just my luck. So many people are enjoying it and my luck is I get the one that doesn't. I wasn't even worrying about it.
> Why my I didn't pm or email you first I don't know. Guess I wasn't really worring about it and just the way that day went.
> I do apologize for not coming to you first .
> 
> Mark


----------



## badalou

leisure said:


> Mark we all have those days and it takes a bigger man to say I'm sorry, not for the faulty tee but that someone may have mistaken your intent.That says alot about the man behind freebird1963 in my book.Have a great weekend


I totally agree.. He will get a new unit and I will follow up to make sure he is happy with it. Lou


----------



## leisure

Lou,
I can hardly wait to get my t-square I couldn't stand it any longer with all the rave reviews I just had to have one.
Thanks for the invention




badalou said:


> I totally agree.. He will get a new unit and I will follow up to make sure he is happy with it. Lou


----------



## patchmaster

I've been trying to order the smaller unit before you stop production.

I attempted to place an order via your site several times but your paypal shopping cart gives me an error. I emailed the owner with no response, I sent a message via this board but still no response. all this was last week, before the production deadline.

is there anyway to contact the owner by other means??
I really wanted the smaller 18" unit but I fear through a searies of SNAFU's I'll not be able to get one now.

I would appreciate it if the owner would contact me. Either PM me here or send me an email.

thanks
Bill


----------



## JPD

I just ordered one as well. I have a bear of a time lining up the vinyl shirts we do. Thanks and I look forward to using it!

Eric


----------



## badalou

patchmaster said:


> I've been trying to order the smaller unit before you stop production.
> 
> I attempted to place an order via your site several times but your paypal shopping cart gives me an error. I emailed the owner with no response, I sent a message via this board but still no response. all this was last week, before the production deadline.
> 
> is there anyway to contact the owner by other means??
> I really wanted the smaller 18" unit but I fear through a searies of SNAFU's I'll not be able to get one now.
> 
> I would appreciate it if the owner would contact me. Either PM me here or send me an email.
> 
> thanks
> Bill


I did not get an email. believe me id answer all. it may have gone into the junk mail box for some reason. I have stopped making the 18 inch but if you want I will make one for you but it will not go out till Tuesday. i will send you arequest for payment as I took the payment button off the site. Email me or pm me iif you want to go forwar. And the pay button for the 24 inch is acvtive and working. Lou


----------



## COEDS

Another one out the door.go get em' Lou. ...... JB


----------



## freebird1963

Hello All,
I just got the replacement from Lou for the Tee-square I got that had some issues.
It works GREAT ! And it got here SUPER fast !! I greatly appreciate it Lou. Companies should take note. This is how you provide support and win customer loyalty !!

Again Thanks Lou 

Mark


----------



## patchmaster

Thanks for the response Lou - and the PM.

I replied via PM just to make sure 

I wasnt even close to being out the door, all the good things I read about Lou and his tool I knew I'd hear from him 

Thanks again for contacting me.

Bill

ps - I used your link at your site to send your email after the paypal shopping cart wouldnt accept the order, The error was 
"invalid data error." , just an FYI You might want to check your spam filters, I'd hate to think your losing orders.

pps. I sent the email to your "info" email at your domain name on the 28th at 10:58am if that helps.


----------



## badalou

I think all of you will get a kick out of this.. I ship my uniits out in a tube. This is what the post office thinks of the word fragile. This was sent by a customer...


----------



## mzmadmax

My postal office recommends using bright red and white fragile stickers and placing them so that at least a portion of a sticker is visable from any side. Better still is to use the red and white "fragile" tape, wrapped around the package.

With the volume of packages going through the system, there is a good chance that a fragile stamp on cardboard is likely to not even be seen. They certainly won't take the time to inspect each package looking for one.


----------



## T-BOT

...lol  my boss told me he made a pair of Eye Glasses for a guy that worked for him pressing shirts years ago. He tells me these eye glasses were like the ones you get at the hardware store. You draw a few lines on them across and up and down, so when you look thru them you see the Lines  as you position the transfer. 

is there room on the market for something like this ?  

I have never seen this or heard of such a thing.

:


----------



## Shuffy

Hi Lou . . . why don't you order the ---- Priority/Express Mail Tube --- from the USPS supply store -- they won't cost you anything -- they come in large (6"x38") and small (6"x25")-- will anything like that help/

Diane
;0


----------



## theflowerboxx

Lou I want to thank you for the fast shipping. Ordered it the 29th and it got here in Ohio today.

Haven't had a chance to try it yet, but I will tomorrow.


----------



## badalou

Shuffy said:


> Hi Lou . . . why don't you order the ---- Priority/Express Mail Tube --- from the USPS supply store -- they won't cost you anything -- they come in large (6"x38") and small (6"x25")-- will anything like that help/
> 
> Diane
> ;0


yes I need 3 inch x 25 and they charge for the tubes more than double what I have been paying.. However when my supply runs low I am going to go get a box tha t I am going to use. I also think the big red fragle labels will work.. I hope.. I don't want to have this problem.. makes me look bad.. Lou


----------



## badalou

theflowerboxx said:


> Lou I want to thank you for the fast shipping. Ordered it the 29th and it got here in Ohio today.
> 
> Haven't had a chance to try it yet, but I will tomorrow.


Wow that was fast.. I can't do all of them that fast.. Tomorrow is Guy day with my grandson and I need to take him to the movies... Then the Forth will slow me another day.. maybe if I stay up all nignt tonight.. ...


----------



## Shuffy

badalou said:


> yes I need 3 inch x 25 and they charge for the tubes more than double what I have been paying..


did I miss something? --*scratching head*~ . .

the tubes from the post office (their website) are free 
Product: Priority/Express Mail Tube Small 

Diane


----------



## mzmadmax

T-BOT said:


> ...lol  _*my boss told me*_ he made a pair of Eye Glasses for a guy that worked for him pressing shirts years ago. He tells me these eye glasses were like the ones you get at the hardware store. You draw a few lines on them across and up and down, so when you look thru them you see the Lines  as you position the transfer.
> 
> is there room on the market for something like this ?
> 
> _* I have never seen this or heard of such a thing.
> *_
> :


LOL! Well, of course you have heard of such a thing. You said yourself that your boss told you.


----------



## leisure

Hi Lou,
I received my t-square today Thanks so much for the quick shipment, hope to get to use it real soon.I think I might can use it to help line up my hooping for embroidery.


----------



## COEDS

Hi Brenda, I use my teesquareit to line up my hooping . ...JB


----------



## badalou

Shuffy said:


> did I miss something? --*scratching head*~ . .
> 
> the tubes from the post office (their website) are free
> Product: Priority/Express Mail Tube Small
> 
> Diane


When I asked at the post office they said they only sell the tubes.. They did have boxes but they were not the right size. I followed your link and ordered the boxes(3 sided tubes) and they were free... you saved me a lot of money.. and just in time . my box store closed last week.. Thanks you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## zbaker319

I received my tee square it yseterday. I can't wait to use it! Thankfully the tube was not bent.


----------



## leisure

COEDS said:


> Hi Brenda, I use my teesquareit to line up my hooping . ...JB


Do you place the under hoop first and then line with the t-square.Thanks


----------



## gmille39

zbaker319 said:


> I received my tee square it yseterday. I can't wait to use it! Thankfully the tube was not bent.


 
I haven't received mine yet. 
Will this help my putting?


----------



## Shuffy

Got mine Today, haven't used it, 'yet'

'yet' will be tomorrow L*~

thank you Lou for accommodating me on the shipping day
so that I would be here when it arrived 

Diane


----------



## badalou

got my new boxes today. Thanks a lot.. Bigger but They should work out. Thanks for the tip. Lou


----------



## Shuffy

badalou said:


> Bigger but They should work out.


cut them down -- that's what I do, it will take off a few ounces and save a few pennies on the shipping fee's . . sometimes a dollar or two
especially since they start measuring some boxes . . *ugh*~

Diane


----------



## Buechee

I think it is about time I order one of these.


----------



## Chani

Yup. Us, too!


----------



## patchmaster

I received mine today, I havent had a chance to put it together and use it yet.

I must have the collectors edition, mine came in the "old" tubes... however the "FRAGILE" tape went all the way around so it must be the "second edition" model. Should I keep it packaged so it's more collectable?


----------



## dawnpoetic

I received mine a couple weeks ago and had it tucked away. Yesterday, I had a 30 piece order and remembered the TeeSquareIt. It made setting up so much easier! I saved a lot of time using this product. Thanks so much! I'll be ordering another one this week so my assistant and I don't have to fight over it!


----------



## Chani

Just ordered mine last night! 

I can't wait for everything to arrive so we can start playing!


----------



## dove cottage

Hi 
We just bought one of these I stuffed up the order But Lou came through and I believe the tool is on its way. Thanks Lou for the great service. My wife & I have decided to make you an honorary Aussie. Thanks Cobba & cheers Mate
Mike


----------



## badalou

Chani said:


> Just ordered mine last night!
> 
> I can't wait for everything to arrive so we can start playing!


Shipping today... Thanks.


----------



## patchmaster

Well I got a chance to use mine and I like it.

It really made alignement a breeze once I figured it out.

I got the 18 inch version, mainily to my miss-understanding about the dimensions, I was afraid of overhang twords the end of the press. I have a 15 inch HIX and thought that 9 inches hanging over poking me in th belly would just get in the way. Well, now I understand that it's 24 inches in width which now I understand would be very helpful. I had to press som 5X tees and discovered that if I take the sleeve seem and fold it over the ends of the t-squarit making sure that each side touches the same measurement I get a centered placement.

I think I'll order the 24 next.

If I can offer an idea for improvement.

Where the vertical meets the top of the tool I would place two screws there instead of just the one. My vertical measure wanders at the end of the tail as much as a half an inch piviting around the single screw.

Bill


----------



## badalou

patchmaster said:


> Well I got a chance to use mine and I like it.
> 
> It really made alignement a breeze once I figured it out.
> 
> I got the 18 inch version, mainily to my miss-understanding about the dimensions, I was afraid of overhang twords the end of the press. I have a 15 inch HIX and thought that 9 inches hanging over poking me in th belly would just get in the way. Well, now I understand that it's 24 inches in width which now I understand would be very helpful. I had to press som 5X tees and discovered that if I take the sleeve seem and fold it over the ends of the t-squarit making sure that each side touches the same measurement I get a centered placement.
> 
> I think I'll order the 24 next.
> 
> If I can offer an idea for improvement.
> 
> Where the vertical meets the top of the tool I would place two screws there instead of just the one. My vertical measure wanders at the end of the tail as much as a half an inch piviting around the single screw.
> 
> Bill


I did exactly that. I started adding 2 screws at the top this week. There was double back tape at the top so this would not happen. So I eliminated the tape and added the additional screw. Yes people thought the 24 inch was the center bar which is 18 inches. That is the one that you face, The 24 inch width bar crosses the pad so you can touch each side of the garment and slides up and down the center bar for transfer placement. I knocked out 33 tees last night all had pocket design and full back and I did it it in one hour and 15 minutes (Plastisol trancers from Ace transfer). Every designs was exactly in the same place on all tees. I am not trying to push the product here I was just proud of myself for doing it..


----------



## Chani

We got ours today!

Hopefully this weekend we'll be able to test it out!


----------



## patchmaster

Any chance of making available the screws and inserts so others can modify thiers? I'd be the first to order one 

I'll give you a dollar fifty if you drop one in the mail to me 
http://www.sassy-shirts.com


----------



## Rodney

patchmaster said:


> Any chance of making available the screws and inserts so others can modify thiers? I'd be the first to order one
> 
> I'll give you a dollar fifty if you drop one in the mail to me
> http://www.sassy-shirts.com


Feel free to email Lou off board for specific sales/product questions


----------



## DesignsToSigns

I just ordered one of these as I have been thinking of a way to make these more accurate then throwing and say there it is... I was thinking of ways to make a mock t-shirt and slide the t-shirt over it but I couldnt figure out what medium to use. I could use 1/8" Steel but then the steel would be to hot to move for a while, then I was thinking cardboard but then that might burn, I was trying to figure it out definitely giving this a shot. I will be in touch and tell you what I think once it is received. thank

adam


----------



## Chani

I'm loving our Tee Square It! I've been using it for two days now (I pressed my first ever shirt on Friday) and I really like it!

There are a couple of things that I have an issue with, like being able to more vinyl with a sticky backer when using the Tee Square It, but it's no really huge deal.

So far all but one of my shirts have come out perfect! (My first one was SLIGHTLY tilted, but I'd never done this before!  ).


----------



## badalou

Chani said:


> I'm loving our Tee Square It! I've been using it for two days now (I pressed my first ever shirt on Friday) and I really like it!
> 
> There are a couple of things that I have an issue with, like being able to more vinyl with a sticky backer when using the Tee Square It, but it's no really huge deal.
> 
> So far all but one of my shirts have come out perfect! (My first one was SLIGHTLY tilted, but I'd never done this before!  ).


I am confused.. I use it with vinyl with a sticky back. The back is facing the shirt? Email me when you get a chance.


----------



## Chani

I sent you a PM.

It's no big deal. I meant to say move vinyl, not more vinyl.


----------



## Ken Styles

FYI: I love this tool for my vinyl designs.

ALSO, I use it to line up my film positives before on my screens before I burn them.

So I use them for both applications! It's a great investment and will pay for itself just by saving time and money from shirts you misalign.

Thanks Lou!


----------



## Ujudgnme2

It's interesting how one gets away from the subject of the topic. Reminds me of cackling women.

I received my tsquare, but I had finished my large order. Using the acrylic ruler has proven to be good, but I want to see if the tsquare will make my job even easier....I assume it will.

Since I hate buying anything which I have to put together, the tsquare is still in the box. Maybe I will put it together next week.


----------



## badalou

Ujudgnme2 said:


> It's interesting how one gets away from the subject of the topic. Reminds me of cackling women.
> 
> I received my tsquare, but I had finished my large order. Using the acrylic ruler has proven to be good, but I want to see if the tsquare will make my job even easier....I assume it will.
> 
> Since I hate buying anything which I have to put together, the tsquare is still in the box. Maybe I will put it together next week.


It is just 2 screw and you then slide the width bar over the center bar. About one minute. Not complicated.. it is not like buying a desk at Ikea and having to put it together. UGH! I hated that. Lou


----------



## badalou

Ken Styles said:


> FYI: I love this tool for my vinyl designs.
> 
> ALSO, I use it to line up my film positives before on my screens before I burn them.
> 
> So I use them for both applications! It's a great investment and will pay for itself just by saving time and money from shirts you misalign.
> 
> Thanks Lou!


You know folks, this is what it is all about. I wanted to make something that would help me put my transfers on and now it seems it has found many uses. Thanks Ken.


----------



## zbaker319

Thanks for having the great idea!


----------



## badalou

We all have ideas about things we want to do. I have always been one to act on those ideas. But I have to confess I have failed more then I have been successful. But i would have rather have failed then not try have tried at all. It is nice to have a wife that is supportive.


----------



## Ujudgnme2

badalou said:


> It is just 2 screw and you then slide the width bar over the center bar. About one minute. Not complicated.. it is not like buying a desk at Ikea and having to put it together. UGH! I hated that. Lou


Well, I do what I have to do when I am ready. I am savvy with many tools "for a woman" and I am sure this item is built better than an Ikea product. lol


----------



## badalou

Feel free to call if I can help.


----------



## COEDS

Hi Lou, I was wondering if their are any changes on the horizon for the Teesquare it ? I know you were thinking of doing some minor changes. I was just wondering, so let us all know what's going on !!!! Thanks for the great invention. ..... JB


----------



## badalou

COEDS said:


> Hi Lou, I was wondering if their are any changes on the horizon for the Tee square it ? I know you were thinking of doing some minor changes. I was just wondering, so let us all know what's going on !!!! Thanks for the great invention. ..... JB


wow Jerry great timing. Yes as you know I used vinyl as the design aliment on the tee square it. Well now as of this month all pieces are silk screened. Also to increase production I hired a company to do the silk screening and 80% of the assembly for me. because of the increased production I can now ship the product out faster. before I was pushing it at 4 days from order. Now I can do next day and if I get orders early enough in the day I can send it same day. The product has evolved since I started back in February. I am going to be in the new products section of printwear magazine in November. So I am gearing up for that. Oh, yes. I know you have one so here is a tip. One of the buyers asked if there was a way I could stop the width bar and hold it in place so they would not have to do a reset on every shirt. Well, I woke up this morning and took a simple rubber band and placed it below the width bar and that did it. I get my best ideas while I sleep. Again thanks for asking. Lou







Oh and i will be working on the video for new iron all for darks this weekend. i got my sample paper yesterday.


----------



## COEDS

Hi Lou thanks for the update. It sounds like you have been busy. i wish you and your great product much success. ...... JB


----------



## Ken Styles

This tool is a must have for anyone in the t-shirt business. I initially bought this for my heat press transfers and soon realized that I could use it for my silk screening projects, as well. I use it to line up and center transfers onto my screens before burning as well as lining up the screens to the t-shirts platens before printing.
Accurate and on point each time!
Ken​


----------



## cbs1963

Hey Lou, here's some pics of the slight modification I made to the 18 inch tee square it. I made it to raise the bottom end of the vertical up even with the top, made moving the transfer a little easier for me. It's not permanent, slides on and off, very cheap using a plastic zip tie.


----------



## badalou

cbs1963 said:


> Hey Lou, here's some pics of the slight modification I made to the 18 inch tee square it. I made it to raise the bottom end of the vertical up even with the top, made moving the transfer a little easier for me. It's not permanent, slides on and off, very cheap using a plastic zip tie.


Glad that works for you. Also you can use a rubber band to stop the width bar where you want it if you are doing volume printing and then you don't have to re set it everytime. Thanks for info.Lou


----------



## jelias

I ordered one over the weekend. Looking forward to getting it, any idea how long it'll take to Toronto?


----------



## COEDS

I just wanted to congratulations on the nice write up in printwear magazine. Lou we on this forum are so proud and happy for you and your success. It goes to show good things can happen to good people. Lou you are always willing to help others, it's nice to see you are geting a reward. Thanks for just being you... Lou you are tops........ JB


----------



## mike1325m

Please give me info on the T square for shirts...It sounds like a great tool..Thanks Mike 321-433-2365, Cocoa, Florida


----------



## lilsuz

Lou,

Just ordered my "Tee Square It" too! Can't wait to get it. I was going to replace an old blue and silver tee square I have used for almost 30 years (it finally cracked at the t!) and came across these posts, now I have to have your tee square! I just can't throw away my old broken tee square, been through too much with it! But I can't wait to get yours!

Looks like exactly what I need! I plan to use it not only for my heat transfers, but also to align my film positives prior to exposing my screens, and also to check my alignment on the press platen when screenprinting. I'm sure it will also be used when lining up any embroidery jobs. Looks like a one size fits all tool for me!

Thanks for a great tool and great idea Lou!

-Sue


----------



## badalou

jelias said:


> I ordered one over the weekend. Looking forward to getting it, any idea how long it'll take to Toronto?


Canada orders ship first class from California. About 5 days I believe.


----------



## charles95405

Mike..go to Lou's website that is in his signature above


----------



## wonubee

I started pressing shirts about a week ago. I think I need one of these


----------



## txmxikn

wonubee said:


> I started pressing shirts about a week ago. I think I need one of these


If you really wonubee good at aligning your transfers you'll need one


----------



## wonubee

txmxikn said:


> If you really wonubee good at aligning your transfers you'll need one


Yes I have already ruined a couple of shirts so I really wonubee better at making things straight.


----------



## COEDS

I have 3 of them one for each press and it speeds up pressing time and keeps them all the same.Lou is my hero. ....... JB


----------



## lilsuz

Great Job on delivery Lou! My T-Square It came 2 days ago. Looks great! Now maybe this weekend I'll have a chance to play with it. Thanks for a quality product and fast delivery!
-Sue


----------



## scsz

Just ordered one. Looking forward to using it.


----------



## John Wilson

Lou I just tried to email you but it bounced back

Do you ship to Scotland??


----------



## 90chevytruck

I Wish I had one. I just bought all of my equipment about a week and I do not seem to have the money in my budget to purchase one at this moment. But when I do have the money I will certainly buy one.


----------



## Drew

I've got all of my equipment on the way, and I as thinking of buying a _*TeeSquareIt*_ several weeks ago when I first read about it. Now that I've seen all the A1 feedback here, I _KNOW_ I'll be buying one! After all, I already sunk money into my pressing equipment...what's another $39!

I'm headed for Jamaica for the next few days, and when I get back, ordering a _*TeeSquareIt*_ is at the top of my list!

I'll let everybody know how it works out...


----------



## Ujudgnme2

I wish I could feel the same way as many of you have shown here, but I am still using my regular plastic ruler I purchased from waltermart. I got tired of ending up with printed tshirts where the artwork didnt print correctly while using the tsquare. I understand how to use it and it slows me downnnnnnnnnnnnnn. Maybe for screenprinting its a cinch. I had no idea I would not be able to move the tshirt in order to get it to align without lifting the tsquare and now reading I have to add a rubber or plastic tie to get it to slide................one day I will do either. I have 100 tshirts plus 25 sweats to print by next week, one reason I purchased the tsquare.

I will continue with my $3 plastic ruler for now. Maybe the tsquare will prove to be wonderful when I get to the 2x-4x tees......definitely a reason I wanted to check out the tsquare.

I am not giving up on the tsquare yet!


----------



## charles95405

the ease with which I can do vertical and horizontal alignment with the t square sure beats my old trusted ruler...which I now have in it's proper place....my desk drawer. Also I haven't had to use rubber band either...after all I practice safe placement


----------



## Ujudgnme2

(Also I haven't had to use rubber band either...after all I practice safe placement)


----------



## badalou

I am doing 700 customers and placed a rubber band where I wanted the Tee Square It width bar to stop for the the design. So all designs are exactly the same place. it improved the time for placement a lot. I am averaging 2 shirts in just over minute *Thanks LJ2U* , Now I have to find a source for rubberband to ship with the unit. Office depot only sells those skinny ones. Remember anything can be improved on. Even my tee square It. Lou


----------



## wonubee

I got my T-Square it and I have done a couple of shirts with it. It definately helps me get thing level. I have a 15X15 heat press so getting things in the same place as far as up and down on the shirt is still a bit tricky. I guess I should break down and buy a 16X20 heat press. The tool is very durable and like I said it really does help to get the design level. 

Man I am sure happy that I have found this board.

Thanks Guys!!!!!


----------



## badalou

wonubee said:


> I got my T-Square it and I have done a couple of shirts with it. It definately helps me get thing level. I have a 15X15 heat press so getting things in the same place as far as up and down on the shirt is still a bit tricky. I guess I should break down and buy a 16X20 heat press. The tool is very durable and like I said it really does help to get the design level.
> 
> Man I am sure happy that I have found this board.
> 
> Thanks Guys!!!!!


Me too... Glad to have you. Lou


----------



## COEDS

Hi Lou, thanks for the invention (teesquarit)and the addition of rubber band idea for ease of placement. I was wondering how your doing with finding distributers .... Jerry


----------



## bighook1

Got Mine In Really Fast Order This Thing Is Awsome


----------



## badalou

COEDS said:


> Hi Lou, thanks for the invention (teesquarit)and the addition of rubber band idea for ease of placement. I was wondering how your doing with finding distributers .... Jerry


I have 2 now and getting another next week.. Major!!!


----------



## angelic_endeavor

OK, I was trying to wait to put the tsquareit on my Christmas list, but after doing two shirts tonight, and screwing up both, I'm ordering it right away!

Just tried out my new Mighty Press (and I LOVE it -- held the 375 temp perfectly the whole time -- thanks for the advice Lou!), and had a problem with the IronAll paper curling when I tried to position it. Because I was afraid it would curl even more, I rushed to place the transfer and, OOPS! Too far to the left side of the shirt. Uuugghh. Now I had to redo that shirt! It was positioned perfect (after drawing the half way mark on the back of the paper to align with the tag), but the IronAll was still curling, and I was afraid it would fold backward when closing the press and actually press onto the top platen when closing it... Same story with the next design, although this time the left and right corners were not exactly level. 

Does using the tsquareit help the transfer to lie flat while positioning it on the shirt? Gotta tell you it was a little nerve-wracking, and frustrating!

Melissa


----------



## Ujudgnme2

Kool thing Lou,,,I will practice with the tsquare and see how I can improve my time. I see the advantage, but now is not the time for me to practice. 



badalou said:


> I am doing 700 customers and placed a rubber band where I wanted the Tee Square It width bar to stop for the the design. So all designs are exactly the same place. it improved the time for placement a lot. I am averaging 2 shirts in just over minute *Thanks LJ2U* , Now I have to find a source for rubberband to ship with the unit. Office depot only sells those skinny ones. Remember anything can be improved on. Even my tee square It. Lou


----------



## badalou

angelic_endeavor said:


> OK, I was trying to wait to put the tsquareit on my Christmas list, but after doing two shirts tonight, and screwing up both, I'm ordering it right away!
> 
> Just tried out my new Mighty Press (and I LOVE it -- held the 375 temp perfectly the whole time -- thanks for the advice Lou!), and had a problem with the IronAll paper curling when I tried to position it. Because I was afraid it would curl even more, I rushed to place the transfer and, OOPS! Too far to the left side of the shirt. Uuugghh. Now I had to redo that shirt! It was positioned perfect (after drawing the half way mark on the back of the paper to align with the tag), but the IronAll was still curling, and I was afraid it would fold backward when closing the press and actually press onto the top platen when closing it... Same story with the next design, although this time the left and right corners were not exactly level.
> 
> Does using the tsquareit help the transfer to lie flat while positioning it on the shirt? Gotta tell you it was a little nerve-wracking, and frustrating!
> 
> Melissa


here is a tip with using Iron All. It curls because of the heat. So pre- press your shirt but wait till the shirt cools before puting the transfer on. It is the heat from the shirt and the platen that is causeing the curling. Also the new Jet-Pro Sofstretch did not curl. And to answer your question it will hold it down but when you remove it it will just curl again.


----------



## badalou

Ujudgnme2 said:


> Kool thing Lou,,,I will practice with the tsquare and see how I can improve my time. I see the advantage, but now is not the time for me to practice.


Your idea really helped a great deal. I will include using it in my instructions. Thanks again for the tip. By the way I wanted to use a heavy rubber band but the office stores did not have any. The one I am using came from the broccoli my wife bought. She went back to the store and the produce guy gave her 200 for free. The problem was the were just a tad too big. But I have the name of the company that sells them and will be calling them.


----------



## acanvas

I could never live with out my t square...it cuts our time considerably! and produces the work that keeps clients coming back!


----------



## angelic_endeavor

badalou said:


> here is a tip with using Iron All. It curls because of the heat. So pre- press your shirt but wait till the shirt cools before puting the transfer on. It is the heat from the shirt and the platen that is causeing the curling. Also the new Jet-Pro Sofstretch did not curl. And to answer your question it will hold it down but when you remove it it will just curl again.


Ok, so to solve both problems, I need to order my teesquareit and order the new Jet Pro! Got it, thanks Lou!!


----------



## badalou

acanvas said:


> I could never live with out my t square...it cuts our time considerably! and produces the work that keeps clients coming back!


Thanks Brenda.. Lou


----------



## 2STRONG

After a few shirts came out wrong i didnt hesitate to order one. ordered it last week cant wait to get it. looks like a great product.


----------



## IdleMedia

It has its issues, but it definitely help. Mine just broke today, so ill be ordering another 

don't know if this has been addressed in newer versions lou, but mine had issues with the screw staying in (and keeping the long ruler flat against the end ruler) so I ended up electric taping it.


----------



## Drew

Yo Lou!

Just ordered by TeeSquareIt about 5 minutes ago. Can't wait to get it! I'm new to this whole "heat press" thing, so I need all the help I can get!


----------



## COEDS

you will be very happy with it Drew , I have 2 of them and use them daily..... JB


----------



## scripttees

Lou - Not only do you give us advice to make our work easier, but you invent something too..lol 

I just received mine last week and it was like waking up on christmas morning. It only took a few days from the time I ordered it. I used it over the weekend for the first time and what a time saver. I was trying to time it for fun and it took me half as much time to do 20 shirts than my old fashion way. 

Definitely worth the investment. As soon as i get my second heat press, I will be ordering another one. 

Also thanks for all of the information on iron all. I couldnt believe the difference in the final product. You are the man!!!


----------



## steveT

im waiting for mine too it should be here this week i cant wait


----------



## Adam

These look fantastic Lou, I don't print anymore but if I did this would definitely be on my Christmas list.

I just noticed that your teesquareit doesn't have a page title. It will help you in Google if you do.


----------



## Inever

I am fairly new to the industry (less than a year) everyone says that I have a good "eyeball" for this but your Tee Square It Looks like the Alpha and the Omega of Alignment tools so I just ordered one. Looking forward to using it. Specializing in web design and search engine optimization I seriously was tempted to offer a trade of a professionally designed web site and SEO services for a few of your squares, BUT I ponied up the cash for one instead ;-)
http://www.inf-inet.com


----------



## IdleMedia

I got mine in on monday, used it yesterday. The new design is great. More stable, and it works a LOT smoother.

Thumbs up to you lou


----------



## COEDS

Your the greatest Lou we all agree. When I grow up, I want to be just like you...... JB


----------



## Inever

Eagerly awaiting receiving mine as well I have an order of 500-600 pieces coming up in about a week and am sure it will speed up my employees (and me too).


----------



## Drew

Well Lou...I gotta hand it to you; your little contraption is heaven sent!

First, this is ALL new to me; the printing, the pressing, temperature, time, pressure -- ARGHHH! The last thing I need to have to be concerned with is getting my designs centered and straight. So after reading all the stellar reviews here, I forked out the $39 and ordered a _*Tee Square It*_. I got it in just a few days, and immediately put it to use. WOW!! What a timesaver!

Unpack it, slap it together, and you're in business! It really makes design placement a breeze! Hats off to you, Lou...and for those that haven't bought this little gem, take it from a brain-overloaded newbie: _*Just Get It!*_


----------



## badalou

Thanks.. all of you.. Just trying to figure out ways to help. And yes I do have another idea left in this old brain. But of course I can't say anything yet.. ShHHHH


----------



## hiGH

i knew there was something missing.. expect an order from me by next week..


----------



## paulo

I use the tee square it, and its great!

Here's something else I use it for, and it may make lining up the transfers a little bit easier.

While I wait for the heatpress to heat up I use the tee square, and draw lines on the vertical and horizontal centers of the transfers Im going to use with a pencil.

This will make it easier when you are lining up the transfers with the lines on the tee square it.

Hope it helps.


----------



## COEDS

Hey Lou, I was just on the teesquareit site and saw the banner going accross about a new product. I was hoping you could tell me about it. I hope it 's another timesaver like the teesquareit. It still amazes me of the time , I save using it to align my transfers. Lou, I swear" when I grow up I want to be just like you!"...... Thanks for all your great advice and your fabulous invention....... JB


----------



## paulo

I'll be waiting for that one too.


----------



## charles95405

COED...what banner...I went to his site and saw nada about a banner...Do you think Lou has sabotaged my computer web browser...discrimination...that is what it is....what ever it is...I am sure we will all want it!


----------



## COEDS

Hey Charles, I saw it at the main top of the site. I know it will be something great comming from the master Badalou.I can't wait to hear what it is . Come on Lou tell us about the new product. We are all waiting to hear about it. ......... JB


----------



## badalou

COEDS said:


> Hey Lou, I was just on the teesquareit site and saw the banner going accross about a new product. I was hoping you could tell me about it. I hope it 's another timesaver like the teesquareit. It still amazes me of the time , I save using it to align my transfers. Lou, I swear" when I grow up I want to be just like you!"...... Thanks for all your great advice and your fabulous invention....... JB


Can't tell you here...(Rules) if you read the instructions in the banner then you just follow that. 
Be like me..Ouch!
Old
Over weight
Bald
Knees crack
hips hurt
tri-focal glasses
Hear out of one ear but with the help of a hearing aid..
Not something even I wanted to be..LOL
However I am still good looking..


----------



## hiGH

lou.. did you recieve my last e-mail? i still cant get my paypal account to work..


----------



## HulaArt

I just ordered my teesquareit!


----------



## COEDS

Thanks Lou, Your the greatest.I can't wait to get a set.This product will be a big help too. I think this could be the answer to a lot of my issues with seams. Your the best Lou......................... JB


----------



## karlking85

I still need to get one.  Maybe for Christmas.....


----------



## hiGH

i bought mine today.. should be here by tuesday.. yay! 

thank lou


----------



## badalou

COEDS said:


> Thanks Lou, Your the greatest.I can't wait to get a set.This product will be a big help too. I think this could be the answer to a lot of my issues with seams. Your the best Lou......................... JB


cats out of the bag.. product now being previewed..


----------



## dodank

hiGH said:


> i bought mine today.. should be here by tuesday.. yay!
> 
> thank lou


ok lou,
i have questions

1- when u preorder do u have to pay now.
2- do u have an idea when stock will be available?


thanks
sheila


----------



## Bravo13

Just ordered mine minutes ago. (after reading the first couple pages of this thread.


----------



## badalou

dodank said:


> ok lou,
> i have questions
> 
> 1- when u preorder do u have to pay now.
> 2- do u have an idea when stock will be available?
> 
> 
> thanks
> sheila


It is just for reference. when I get my stock which should be towards the end of the week I will notify those that sent me an email they wanted a set. Lou


----------



## Girlzndollz

On the subject of tee square it-

Does anyone use this for baby clothes. I am wondering with the size of it, does it work well for the littlest garments, and if anyone has experience with that, would you let me know how it works out for you?

It looks a bit large, but it could work, anyone using it like this?


If it's too big for the littlest garments, what do the small garment people use?

Lou- any idea if it works for itty bitty (6"x5") -- annnnnnnd, is there a possibility of a little sister version in the future anywhere?

THANKS A GAIN!!!!  I have to come up with new ways to say thank you here, I use it alot! Thanks guys and gals!


----------



## Girlzndollz

Oh, btw, 6x5 is the shirt size - image is 2.5 x 3 or 3x4, and it's still hard to align, especially because alot of times - the clothes are a weee bit lopsided to start with, so I fuss and fuss to find the right placement, and looking for some help making that easier....


----------



## WiLLTeeZ

Hey all,
I rarely post here but try to keep up on the forums when I can. That being said;

On the subject of Tee Square It's,

MINE JUST DIED!!!

Had mine since summer and aside from one or two minor gripes it's a great tool. I saw it here on the forums and honestly it was the first thing I ordered after the press. It served me well but now is RIP! The right hand rail on the center bar cracked and fell off. I definitely gotta contact Lou quick and get me another one fast. The last thing I wanna do is trust my eyes as far as centering transfers goes. Probably should have bought two up front. Gotta check the web page and see what updates Lou has made to it. Thanx everyone for making the forums great and I'll try to post more often so check for me. 

Peace

WiLL TeeZ


----------



## desireej

Just ordered the Tee Square It can't wait until I get it.


----------



## badalou

Girlzndollz said:


> On the subject of tee square it-
> 
> Does anyone use this for baby clothes. I am wondering with the size of it, does it work well for the littlest garments, and if anyone has experience with that, would you let me know how it works out for you?
> 
> It looks a bit large, but it could work, anyone using it like this?
> 
> 
> If it's too big for the littlest garments, what do the small garment people use?
> 
> Lou- any idea if it works for itty bitty (6"x5") -- annnnnnnd, is there a possibility of a little sister version in the future anywhere?
> 
> THANKS A GAIN!!!!  I have to come up with new ways to say thank you here, I use it alot! Thanks guys and gals!


One of the sizes is 5 x 5. I had that in mind when I was trying to come up with sizes and use.


----------



## WiLLTeeZ

Great tool and Lou is a great guy. Good lookin Lou!!!
Peace

WiLL Teez


----------



## badalou

WiLLTeeZ said:


> Great tool and Lou is a great guy. Good lookin Lou!!!
> Peace
> 
> WiLL Teez


Not any more.. time has caught up with me.. hair gone, knees crack, a little to much pasta...


----------



## Girlzndollz

badalou said:


> One of the sizes is 5 x 5. I had that in mind when I was trying to come up with sizes and use.


Lou, Tee Square It, Darlin..... and I WISH you had a 5" Tee Square available, it'd be PERFECT!! _Any thougths on that out on the horizon: big tee squares little tee squares pink tee squares blue tee squares custom logo tee squares numchuck tee squares computer hacking tee squares.... I'm totally only kidding of course. I am falling to pieces a little more each day with the Christmas rush orders cutting into my sleep time - I have roped my husband into late night help, he snuck away to watch tv, but it's only 12:10 am, I see 3 more hours of work! haha... but please know, seriously I am not complaining, just very silly at the moment!  SLEEP DEPRIVATION, ISN'T THAT A FORM OF TORTURE SOMEWHERE??_


----------



## designcircus

sweet product. ordering mine asap!!


----------



## garyb

Wow, got my tee square it and my tee pad it set today! Talked to Lou on Saturday about it and I got it today, now that's awesome service. Everything looks great and I'll be trying them out this weekend. A big thumbs up, Thanks Lou.


----------



## badalou

Girlzndollz said:


> Lou, Tee Square It, Darlin..... and I WISH you had a 5" Tee Square available, it'd be PERFECT!! _Any thougths on that out on the horizon: big tee squares little tee squares pink tee squares blue tee squares custom logo tee squares numchuck tee squares computer hacking tee squares.... I'm totally only kidding of course. I am falling to pieces a little more each day with the Christmas rush orders cutting into my sleep time - I have roped my husband into late night help, he snuck away to watch tv, but it's only 12:10 am, I see 3 more hours of work! haha... but please know, seriously I am not complaining, just very silly at the moment!  SLEEP DEPRIVATION, ISN'T THAT A FORM OF TORTURE SOMEWHERE??_


sorry.. getting old.. wow she called me darlin.. Any object can be centered with a tee square. Remember it is 3 rulers in one. if you can't center something with a ruler then.. well gee then I have to say this.. GET SOME SLEEP... darlin..
You know Kelly you keep this up and your going to have as many post as me..


----------



## badalou

garyb said:


> Wow, got my tee square it and my tee pad it set today! Talked to Lou on Saturday about it and I got it today, now that's awesome service. Everything looks great and I'll be trying them out this weekend. A big thumbs up, Thanks Lou.


I had a little trouble gettng down the chimney.. and next time I want cookies and milk waiting


----------



## garyb

badalou said:


> I had a little trouble gettng down the chimney.. and next time I want cookies and milk waiting


lol, will do with the milk and cookies next time, just make sure there's no smoke coming out the chimney!


----------



## mrteak

i ordered the tee square a few weeks ago, great product, i just recieved the tee pad another great product..keep up the good work lou..


----------



## aamon17

WiLLTeeZ said:


> On the subject of Tee Square It's,
> 
> MINE JUST DIED!!!
> 
> ... The right hand rail on the center bar cracked and fell off.


Mine just broke the exact same way, after sliding off of my work table. I'm going to try to glue it back together this weekend.


----------



## desireej

Lou I ordered my tee square it on 12/9/07 but I have not recevied it can you check on it for me.


----------



## Rodney

desireej said:


> Lou I ordered my tee square it on 12/9/07 but I have not recevied it can you check on it for me.


Please contact Lou directly via his website (phone or email) for customer service issues


----------



## Chuckie C

Just ordered Tee Square It and Tee Pad it Today.
Anxiously waitting.
Sound like a couple of great Tools.


----------



## jac24fps

Hey Lou ,
Your videos on youtube are the reason I found this forum. You are a lighthouse of security in a scary time (starting a new business) God bless you for being there for all these people. Also I just invested in your Tee Square and Tee Pads, trying to start smart.
Thanks Lou.
Jeff Cook


----------



## Girlzndollz

Welcome to the forum, Jeff Cook.


----------



## badalou

*One year anniversary... sold the first one Feb. 6th, 2007... all I can say is thank you to you folks all over the world who helped make this product a success. Lou (also grandson 6th birthday.. how great is that...)*


----------



## hiGH

badalou said:


> *One year anniversary... sold the first one Feb. 6th, 2007... all I can say is thank you to you folks all over the world who helped make this product a success. Lou (also grandson 6th birthday.. how great is that...)*


congrats lou! keep the great products coming!


----------



## Girlzndollz

badalou said:


> *One year anniversary... sold the first one Feb. 6th, 2007... all I can say is thank you to you folks all over the world who helped make this product a success. Lou (also grandson 6th birthday.. how great is that...)*


Well, a big Happy Birthday to "Little Lou" with the big blue eyes, and congratulations on your milestone, Lou. Wishing you many more years of happiness with the little guy, and many more years of success in business.


----------



## angelic_endeavor

I have to "second" what Kelly said! Where have you been, honey? We've been missing you lately...

Melissa


----------



## Ken Styles

So do you have a grand total of how many you actually sold? I know I bought 2.


----------



## Chani

Way cool, Lou!

Congratulations on your milestone and to your little grandson! Oops, I bet he's a "big boy" by now.


----------



## jac24fps

Hey Lou,
I got my Tee Square It about one day after I ordered it and am very pleased. I am new but I don't know how you would place anything on a t shirt without this tool. Very Very Pleased. I am sure you will be selling them on your 10th anniversary.
Thank you.
Jeff


----------



## jac24fps

Thank you everyone has been very nice and supportive, what a great way to work together.
Jeff


----------



## badalou

jac24fps said:


> Hey Lou,
> I got my Tee Square It about one day after I ordered it and am very pleased. I am new but I don't know how you would place anything on a t shirt without this tool. Very Very Pleased. I am sure you will be selling them on your 10th anniversary.
> Thank you.
> Jeff


wow, I will be 75... don't think I could keep up the pace...


----------



## charles95405

come on Lou...at your 10th...you will still be younger than I am!!...go figure


----------



## Girlzndollz

charles95405 said:


> come on Lou...at your 10th...you will still be younger than I am!!...go figure


The internets a funny thing. My hat's off to you, Charles. I took you for a man of half your age. Now I'm in awe. Got any secrets??????


----------



## badalou

Girlzndollz said:


> The internets a funny thing. My hat's off to you, Charles. I took you for a man of half your age. Now I'm in awe. Got any secrets??????


Charles and I are very good friends and i would be very happy to get around like he does.


----------



## Girlzndollz

Absolutely, Lou, me, too! No kidding. I realized he'd put the energizer bunny to shame when I read his military resume in the veterans thread. Quite a service record, and a big thank you to Charles for it.


----------



## charles95405

Thanks...I was so busy having fun that I did not realize it was work...so let me add to that...when I retired from military in 1973..worked for county/city as investigator got enough time to park for retirement..then worked as insurance investigator..Got call to go back to Gov't service..worked 12 yrs as white collar crime investigator with Dept of Justice..retired again...then of course there was soc sec and now 7 years plus in this biz...anybody know how I can get me to retire me????

just having fun ...and gives me an excuse to go to trade shows!


----------



## badalou

charles95405 said:


> Thanks...I was so busy having fun that I did not realize it was work...so let me add to that...when I retired from military in 1973..worked for county/city as investigator got enough time to park for retirement..then worked as insurance investigator..Got call to go back to Gov't service..worked 12 yrs as white collar crime investigator with Dept of Justice..retired again...then of course there was soc sec and now 7 years plus in this biz...anybody know how I can get me to retire me????
> 
> just having fun ...and gives me an excuse to go to trade shows!


Let this be a lesson for you guys thinking about retireing.. for people like me and charles the brain is still working. The knees crack a bit but I let my grandson pick up what I drop.. gives him reason to laugh at his Bada as he calls me. Keep busy...


----------



## Girlzndollz

Two peas in a pod... that's what I was thinking about Charles and Lou as I read Charles overly interesting job experiences.

Lou, I had wondered how you came to calling yourself "Badalou." I remember someone calling you Babalou. Haha, I think it was Charles. You said you weren't related to Desi Arnez,haha, that was funny. Anyway, I did wonder once in while, so far my best guess had been that it was based on "Bad As* Lou" and you only used the a to stand for the whole word. No, though, huh? Hey, it's not a bad guess! Bada Lou, that is cute. Why does he call you that?


----------



## Girlzndollz

PS: How to retire.... do you know the song by George Jones, "He stopped loving her today" .... maybe it'll be re-written as "He finally retired today...."


----------



## charles95405

Kelly...you are too much...I still do on call work for the City Attorney and today one of the police asked me when I was retiring for good.. I told him 'about 15 minutes before the funeral...after all I will need time to get dressed'

By the way....I know where the bada in badalou came from but I will let Lou enlighten you...assuming the ole man hasn;t gone to bed yet!


----------



## badalou

charles95405 said:


> Kelly...you are too much...I still do on call work for the City Attorney and today one of the police asked me when I was retiring for good.. I told him 'about 15 minutes before the funeral...after all I will need time to get dressed'
> 
> By the way....I know where the bada in badalou came from but I will let Lou enlighten you...assuming the ole man hasn;t gone to bed yet!


Nope very much awake.. so one day my 20 month old grandson looked at me and said bada.. I turned to my wife and said.. he knows.. he was trying to say bad A - -. He knew who was boss.. I treasure that name... So he still calls me that and always will..


----------



## badalou

Great news.... impression mag is putting me in their magazine in new products. I don't know what month yet...


----------



## Chani

SWEET!

Congrats, Lou!


----------



## Girlzndollz

badalou said:


> Nope very much awake.. so one day my 20 month old grandson looked at me and said bada.. I turned to my wife and said.. he knows.. he was trying to say bad A - -. He knew who was boss.. I treasure that name... So he still calls me that and always will..


OMGosh!!!! I was right!!!!! 

.... and your grandson is tooooo cute! Haha, nothing gets me laughin' like cussing kids. Haha. Real quick story, My sister is sweet as pie, but cusses like a sailor behind the wheel. Anyone cuts her off or heck, even slows down for a turn, she's on the horn... beep beep... "F-youuu!" (but the whole phrase.) She's done it since the day her son was born. One day, she lays on the horn, and from the back seat he yellls.. "F-Youuuuu!" He was 18 months old. Took her a while to break him of it.

He's 16, and we still treasure that one!!!


----------



## Girlzndollz

badalou said:


> Great news.... impression mag is putting me in their magazine in new products. I don't know what month yet...


Congrats, Lou! How exciting. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## Girlzndollz

Cheers, Charles!


----------



## Ujudgnme2

I am not one to waste my money, but sometimes you have to spend just to see for yourself.

After myself and a cousin used the tsquare we just put it away and it sits in a corner...wondering why did you purchase me. lol

To those that have found it to be great - GREAT!

I am not sold on it.

When using it the numbers are not accurate on both sides of the ruler - maybe this is correct, I dont know. I have found my old plastic ruler to work better, but sure would like something better than the plastic ruler.

I know many of you swear on the tsqure and will argue about it.....but I guess it goes back to...what works for you might not work for everyone.

Maybe one day I will get there.

Tsquare slows me down and I dont need to be slowed downnnnnnnnnn.


----------



## mrdavid

Congrats, Lou! you on your way to that millon doller LOL


----------



## badalou

Did you get the screen printed one or the vinyl printed one? See my email. Lou


----------



## mrdavid

*Tee Square It* thank Lou very fast shipping and good price at that your the man


----------



## earl

my teesquareit arrived yesterday,i used it to do a shirt front and back, part of an order.

i don't know how i could have done the round design without it.

showed it to the client and he was so impressed, he upped the order 

THANK YOU LOU 

REGARDS EARL


----------



## badalou

earl said:


> my teesquareit arrived yesterday,i used it to do a shirt front and back, part of an order.
> 
> i don't know how i could have done the round design without it.
> 
> showed it to the client and he was so impressed, he upped the order
> 
> THANK YOU LOU
> 
> REGARDS EARL


So do I get a commission.LOL The TEE SQUARE IT is going to be in the new products section of the Impression magazine in upcoming months.


----------



## angelic_endeavor

CONGRATULATIONS, LOU!!! Well deserved...

Melissa


----------



## Leatherneck

badalou said:


> So do I get a commission.LOL The TEE SQUARE IT is going to be in the new products section of the Impression magazine in upcoming months.


*way to go lou, definately it's deserved. i plan on ordering my TeeSquareIt very soon... all this fighting and fussing with a ruler trying to make sure my transfer is straight on the garment is just to slow for me. *


----------



## Girlzndollz

Congrats, Lou!!! All the best to you!!!


----------



## badalou

At the ISS show.. I am in March issue if Impression Mag. Page 16 It is raining like dog and cats here... Lou


----------



## Ernie

Congratulations Lou! Just got my Best Blanks Newsletter and Tee SQuare It is the featured item!

Ernie


----------



## Leatherneck

Ernie said:


> Congratulations Lou! Just got my Best Blanks Newsletter and Tee SQuare It is the featured item!
> 
> Ernie


Very nice, way to go Lou!


----------



## badalou

Ernie said:


> Congratulations Lou! Just got my Best Blanks Newsletter and Tee SQuare It is the featured item!
> 
> Ernie


BestBlanks (sponsor here) is my newest vendor.. They are keeping me very busy..


----------



## COEDS

badalou said:


> BestBlanks (sponsor here) is my newest vendor.. They are keeping me very busy..


Lou your my hero.I want to be just like you when I grow up. Really Lou Congrats on your success, it couldn't happen to a better person. ...... JB


----------



## SHELLY53

I Watched The You Tube Video With The T-square It. I Must Say Im Impressed I Know I'm Gonna Need One. I'm Ordering One Today! Thanks Lou!


----------



## gmille39

I have a pair of Reef sandals with a bottle opener underneath. Now that is a useful gadget. Corona's don't have the handy twist off cap.


----------



## Leatherneck

gmille39 said:


> I have a pair of Reef sandals with a bottle opener underneath. Now that is a useful gadget. Corona's don't have the handy twist off cap.


Ahhhh, another tool that it's hard to live without LOL  .... have a couple of hats here with bottle opener's in the bill ... seriously though, the teesquareit is an awesome gadget


----------



## badalou

gmille39 said:


> I have a pair of Reef sandals with a bottle opener underneath. Now that is a useful gadget. Corona's don't have the handy twist off cap.


That would come in handy for when you get an upset customer who you just sent 50 tee shirts to that were not centered and will not pay you. Then you can start opening the beer to start crying in.. LOL


----------



## Leatherneck

badalou said:


> That would come in handy for when you get an upset customer who you just sent 50 tee shirts to that were not centered and will not pay you. Then you can start opening the beer to start crying in.. LOL


Very true Lou .. Oh so very true  LOL (why do you think I have the hats? )


----------



## COEDS

Leatherneck said:


> Very true Lou .. Oh so very true  LOL (why do you think I have the hats? )


I thought you would use 1 hat and cover it up with the othe.....LOL


----------



## livinlovetees

Hi, I purchased my "T square it" from Ace Transfer Co. (www.acetransferco.com). It's great.


----------



## badalou

livinlovetees said:


> Hi, I purchased my "T square it" from Ace Transfer Co. (www.acetransferco.com). It's great.


Folks this is called great marketing. If you have a great product your customers will do the marketing for you.


----------



## COEDS

Hey Lou, I know you made a great product and it has helped me a lot. I have saved a bunch of time and money using your invention. I can't thank you enough. ..... JB


----------



## SHELLY53

I Ordered My T-suare It On Thursday And Received It In Friday. I Ordered It From Costal Business. It's Awesome!


----------



## jcarreon827

I just purchased mine about a week ago, and like the others above, I recieved it alot sooner than expected. I was so happy when i recieved it! I can't wait to use it! (Thanks Lou!  ) I'm always searching through different threads, so it's rare that I post any type of reply. (I'm too busy reading!)


----------



## COEDS

When I grow up .I want to be just like Lou. I know, I could be like him if I try....... JB


----------



## badalou

plan b said:


> psst: there is something new coming out of Lou"s beady little twisted mind, I can't tell you what it is but it will revolutionize the way you do things.


Yes, there is.. If I can get my production people to do their job


----------



## Needles & Ink

Ordered mine last week, before the price went up. Got the pads Too! Shipping was kinda high, but so is Gas, so I had to suck it Up!

Wont be able to use mine for another few weeks, But I just had to get one!

Great invention!


----------



## badalou

Needles & Ink said:


> Ordered mine last week, before the price went up. Got the pads Too! Shipping was kinda high, but so is Gas, so I had to suck it Up!
> 
> Wont be able to use mine for another few weeks, But I just had to get one!
> 
> Great invention!


Sorry about the shipping.. Postal rates went up a week before my plastic cost went up. YUCK..


----------



## Needles & Ink

badalou said:


> Sorry about the shipping.. Postal rates went up a week before my plastic cost went up. YUCK..


LMAO.....Funny, Thanks for the response! Did it Ship yet? Jonesboro GA?


----------



## badalou

Needles & Ink said:


> LMAO.....Funny, Thanks for the response! Did it Ship yet? Jonesboro GA?


not sure.. everything on the other computer. Could not ship anything today. but everything going out on Friday that I recieved yesterday and today.


----------



## anithorn00

Lou...Kudos to you my friend.. You just saved me a ton of money with the T-square.. it's a Fantastic product.. Thank-you.. . anithorn00


----------



## badalou

anithorn00 said:


> Lou...Kudos to you my friend.. You just saved me a ton of money with the T-square.. it's a Fantastic product.. Thank-you.. . anithorn00


You can always send me half the ton as commision..


----------



## skylandprinting

we got one, and dont use it. I have become so accustomed to doing it freehand, it really is not needed.


----------



## COEDS

skylandprinting said:


> we got one, and dont use it. I have become so accustomed to doing it freehand, it really is not needed.


I do free hand sometime too, but I like to use the tee square it to spot check with. I also use it when I just cant get in the groove. I think it is the best preventive tool to stop material waste because of improper placement. ...JB


----------



## badalou

skylandprinting said:


> we got one, and dont use it. I have become so accustomed to doing it freehand, it really is not needed.


funny story and true. I was doing demos in atlantic city and people would come up and say they didn't need the TSI.. they had been doing it so long they could do it by eyeballing..and that is cool.. But I said to everyone Please do me a favor let me see you do it. It was fun for them to try to prove they couyld do it.. guess what.. not one did..This is what got me in trouble in the first place.. from my customers and my wife.. as I had to replace the shirts.. costly. now this is not to say that there are not other methods of doing alignments.. For me I needed help.. hey I am old..


----------



## skylandprinting

Its all good, but really, my eyeball does it pretty much 99% accurate. Now I am not saying its dead on, but no one can tell unless they are bringing out the tape measure to a 1/16th of an inch. Hey... what can I say... I have good eyes!  
Scott


----------



## anithorn00

Thats very good that you can do that... But for some of us "old farts" we need all the help we can get.. Lou's TEE SQUARE IT" helps us to at least be accurate if not competitive..


----------

